# Myiasis in Cats



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Myiasis in cats is one of, if not the most, horrifying conditions any owner will ever witness in their pet. Although most cases of this very troubling condition are considered mild to serious, some cases can be quite severe. It is severe enough; the sections of your cats skin that has died will have to be removed. If a significant amount of your cats skin has been severely infected, skin grafts may have to done as it damages can be that severe.

What is it?

Myiasis in cats has no gentle description as to what it is; maggots. There are actually two official definitions of myiasis; infestations of your cats tissue by fly larvae, or a disease that results because of this infestation. However you choose to describe it, it is still very horrifying, very gross, and much more harmful than a lot of owners actually understand. While it is widely held that maggots are extremely useful in research and can actually help some human infections, there is nothing further from the truth when it comes to your cat.

Maggots themselves are actually fly larvae that will feed on necrotic tissue, which is the death of a cell or group of skin cells that are the result of injury, disease, or another pathologic state. If your cat in exclusively an indoor cat, they have very little chance of contracting myiasis unless they come into contact with another infected cat. However, if your cat does go outside for even brief periods at time, they are considered at risk.

If you live in an environment that is damp and your cats skin remains moist for any extended period of time, they are especially prone to attracting myiasis or maggots. If your cat has any type of a wound that is draining, a bacterial skin infection, or has come into contact with urine or fecal that has become infested, they are now considered prime candidates for this horrible disease.

How is it spread?

Myiasis in cats are spread from numerous species of flies, however, the most common fly that affects cats are what are referred to as blowflies. The blowfly will lay their eggs and in some cases it can be hundreds of eggs, on or near the infected tissue, inflamed tissue, or the decaying tissue of your cat. They not only can very easily sense these areas of your cat, they are also extremely effective at attaching themselves. This larva is cone shaped and has very specialized mouth parts designed for this task.

Their mouth parts including hooks as well as suction type structures that immediately accomplish two things; they lap up the liquid on your cats skin as well as piercing the skin. Another very troubling aspect of these fly eggs is that they hatch within 24 hours after landing on your cat. After they have fed on your cat and have matured in size for a period of five to seven days, the maggots than leave your cat and enter the soil.

Types of infections:

The most common type infection with Myiasis in cats is what is referred to as cavity or wound myiasis. With this form of attack on your cat, they go after what is called artificial openings, such as wounds. However, they are also equally attracted to natural orifices such as your cats sinuses or their palate areas around the nasal passages. Cutaneous myiasis is also very common, and is a situation where the larvae are found either on your cats skin, or under their skin.

If this is the case, these maggots will cause intense itching in the skin that will also result in swelling. This is also referred to as a creeping eruption, and if it becomes severe enough, will require surgery to remove the maggots as well as to repair your cats skin. The third type of the infectious process is intestinal myiasis, and although it is very common in humans, especially children, it is very uncommon in cats.

Symptoms and treatments:

Myiasis in cats does not show a lot of symptoms, but those that do appear will be very definitive. The first sign to watch for that your cat may have maggots is the appearance of any moist skin areas, especially around any type of a wound. However, these signs may also appear at or near any place were your cat has come into contact with urine or feces. The key here is contact. The last set of symptoms is the actual identification of what looks like rice in these areas.

However, this is where the bad news really begins as they anything but rice; they are maggots. They can range in size form one quarter inch to as large as one inch and they also have one other very telling sign; there will be several of them as it is extremely rare for there to be just a couple.

The first form of treatment of myiasis in cats is to remove them physically. Although this may sound easy, it is extremely difficult. Maggots are very strong and as a result, it is very difficult to kill them. There are several very effective insecticides that can easily kill maggots, but if your cat has any type of immune suppressed system or weak at all, you may also kill them in the process.

Shaving the hair of your cat around the affected areas is the first step so you can examine the extent of the infestation. If it is a new infection and they are almost exclusively on the surface of the skin, you can remove them yourself. However, this is also extremely rare and in most cases you will see firsthand where they have become embedded a lot deeper than you suspect. If this is the case, you will need to seek immediate professional attention as the actual removal can take several hours.

However, there are a couple of other reasons removing maggots should always be left to your veterinarian. First, they are trained in the techniques and will have to use a very mild and safe insecticide throughout the process. After each application, they will thoroughly rise off your cat to protect them from the insecticide. After all of the maggots have been safely removed, your veterinarian is the only one qualified to make the next decision. 
If the infection is severe enough, they will let the infected skin die and then remove it. If the infection is extensive and a lot of your cats skin has been damaged, they will have to give your cat skin grafts. This can be quite expensive but it may be the only process that will save your cats life at this point.

Summary:

Myiasis in cats, if caught very early, can safely be removed without a veterinarian. However, it the vast majority of cases most owners will have no idea their cats are infected until the symptoms begin to appear. By than it is too late and removal must be done by a professional. Sustained skin moisture in your cat, as well as inflammation or infection of any type is a literal calling card for maggots. However, as gross as this infection is, most cats survive without any real long term damages.

Liquid Vitamins for Humans Cats and Dogs


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Good post Frank, very informative:thumbup:


----------



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Just an FYI and update. My vet called me late on Friday and reported she had examined 2 dogs and 1 cat that were put to sleep and had been chipped. Out of the 3 --2 of them had migrated. She was now very concerned and said she talked to several other vets between friday afternoon and saturday. All of the vets went to school with here and were located in the N/east, not in the S/East where we are, and all adopted the UK style of implants where they placed them between the shoulders. They have collectively hadno known results of any migrations or problems. Although it is still early in the discussion, it appears that the location of the implant may make a huge difference in the likely hood of it floating or migrating. 

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

you need to ask TJE about her experience with a kittens abcess...









as for the migration of chips! Yes it is VERY dependant on the exact location of the chip. If it is not in the tissue between the shoulder blades and just placed under the skin then it has a much much higher chance of migration!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for that Frank,

It has been noted that the implant site does make a significant difference in terms of migration, and also the microchips out there, there are still chips being used with out the anti-migration casing.

This is mainly down to Vets/rescue centres etc using up surplas stock.

Thankyou for the update I appreciate it.

Gary


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> you need to ask TJE about her experience with a kittens abcess...


BBM, I started to post on this thread yesterday morning, to share my maggotty cat experience with FEWill and the rest of you ... but..... that whole "chuck my guts up" reflex is still there as soon as I think back on it. LOL.

Who knows, maybe in about 10 years time I'll be able to discuss it like a rational adult. 

FEWill.... I am sure your post is very informative... just after my fairly recent maggot encounter ... I can't actually bring myself to read it. 
But you are totally right about it being one of (in not the most) horrifying of conditions. Granted not for the foster cat with the maggot problem, but for me. The cat was right as rain in no time and I am still traumatized by it. lol.


----------



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi TJE,

Let me give you my real take about maggots in cats or dogs. 

As you know, we are a family of pets. Both of my daughters have 3 cats and we had 2 dogs until we lost Issac. Chipper is our rescuded dog. When we first saw chipper he wandered up to our home. He was still a puppy and was only about 2 pounds tops. His hair was a total mess and he was starving--someone had thrown him out to die, but I guess he has other ideas. 

I fed him for 3 days and as you can guess he kept coming back. So Maria finally went to clean him up and half way through the process she screamed. He had maggots as well as mange. He was a walking disaster that should had not still been living.

She wanted nothing to do with him and gave me a decesion in haste--that gross dog or me. Well, I took him to the vet and the amount of money I spent was way beyond what I should have spent. I had to have him dipped twice for the mange and they had to spend about 6 hours getting all of the maggots out.

Than I brought him back home and Maria gave in--his smile was totally infectious. However, in the next 3 day perios because of the dips, he managed to either throw up or defecte in several parts of our home while we were away at work.

it was really tough to keep him after that for my wife but we worked thru it. The maggots were the most gross things I have ever seen.

But today he is a 55 pound pure muscle watch dog that follows Maria in every step she takes. It took about 3 years for him to allow anyone to touch him except me. He melts in my hands and has finally allowed Maria to touch him. 

He is a living entity that most anyone would have given up on. But even maggots can be handled if you only give it a chance. We are truly blessed to have him and even though he still looks for Issac, he seems to undetstand what has happened.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lol frank i think you will have reduced TJE to running for the bowl if she reads that!


There are just some things some of us animal lovers detest dealing with. For TJE its maggots, for me its the blood diarrhoea smell with parvo dogs. It sticks in my nose and makes me vomit... EVERY TIME. I cant help it, but that one smell turns my stomach instantly. 

I need to pop to the vets for a new prescription for my mams dogs. I have been avoiding going (and so got the prescription posted to me) because there is a huge outbreak of parvo in swindon which has reached epidemic proportions. I know exactly what smell will greet me upon entering the surgery. The smell might be heavily masked with disinfectants, antivirals and air fresheners... but i know i'll smell it and i am desperatly trying to avoid that at all costs!


----------



## vedicshepherd (Jun 6, 2012)

Myiasis is a headache for most pet owners. Most of the treatment methods available are harmful to our dear pets as well. I came across a very good article on how to treat our pets from this condition the natural way. It is so cheap using only Neem oil, camphor and turmeric, and poses no danger to our pets as well. For those who are interested in reading it, check it out here: Holistic Living Annex , Resources for Personal Development and Natural Health: Best Natural Remedy for Maggot Infestation

They have started a new column on 'holistic veterinary' which I believe will be good for all pet owners.


----------



## ibbica (Aug 9, 2010)

vedicshepherd said:


> It is so cheap using only Neem oil, camphor and turmeric, and *poses no danger to our pets* as well.


_Apologies in advance for replying to a zombie-thread, but I don't think it is responsible to let this one go uncontested._

Please don't claim that a known toxin applied to an open wound "poses no danger". Camphor can cause nervous system and liver damage when applied topically.

Camphor (PIM 095)
Camphor MSDS
Camphor poisoning - PubMed - NCBI

An overdose can be deadly. This particular issue is also NOT something to be taken lightly, and NOT something that should be treated by the inexperienced at home. I'll repeat from the OP here:

*"removing maggots should always be left to your veterinarian"*

There are plenty of 'holistic remedies' out there that are useless at best and can be deadly at worst. Do your research AND talk to your veterinarian.


----------



## vedicshepherd (Jun 6, 2012)

> Camphor can cause nervous system and liver damage when applied topically.


My dear ibbica. Did you know that almost all balms available in the market today contain camphor?! That is what gives them a minty smell and it produces a feeling of warmth, which helps reduce pain and aids relief.

Furthermore, the remedy found on the page I suggested was not to apply camphor generously on your pet, but to only use a small pinch of Camphor powder.

Also, unless one is not a good pet owner in keeping a good hygiene state, one is not going to need this camphor-neem remedy frequently to treat maggot infestation on the pet itself. Bear in mind that some pets never even contract myiasis in their lives!

I have personally tested this natural remedy and it worked for my pet, which is why I am sharing with all pet-lovers here. I believe a small amount of camphor (in this case, a pinch of camphor powder) *ONCE* in 2 years or 3 isn't going to give rise to any complication...

Like all other remedies (including that prescribed by a veterinarian), it is up to the pet owner to decide what is best for his or her own pet. All the best!


----------



## ibbica (Aug 9, 2010)

vedicshepherd said:


> My dear ibbica. Did you know that almost all balms available in the market today contain camphor?! That is what gives them a minty smell and it produces a feeling of warmth, which helps reduce pain and aids relief.


Yes, I do know that. Let me remind you in turn that almost all balms available in the market today are designed and marketed for _human_ use, and that there are many things that cats simply do not tolerate as well as we do. Cats also have a more sensitive sense of smell than we do; do you honestly think they appreciate the 'pungent smell from the Neem Oil and Camphor (that) will keep away all pests from your pet'? (never mind the fact that that last claim may encourage people to persist in treatment, resulting in cumulative toxicity...)



vedicshepherd said:


> Furthermore, the remedy found on the page I suggested was not to apply camphor generously on your pet, but to only use a small pinch of Camphor powder.


"Pinch" is ridiculously vague (and yes, it does say "pinch", not "small pinch" or a specific weight). There are _no_ warnings in your link or your post against following the typical 'more is better' rule that most people seem to default to, or that too much camphor will poison a cat.



vedicshepherd said:


> Also, unless one is not a good pet owner in keeping a good hygiene state, one is not going to need this camphor-neem remedy frequently to treat maggot infestation on the pet itself. Bear in mind that some pets never even contract myiasis in their lives!


We are talking here about treating a cat who already has a maggot infection. You're talking about treating a cat that is already sick. That most cats won't get myiasis is irrelevant to how a cat with the condition should be treated.



vedicshepherd said:


> I have personally tested this natural remedy and it worked for my pet, which is why I am sharing with all pet-lovers here. I believe a small amount of camphor (in this case, a pinch of camphor powder) *ONCE* in 2 years or 3 isn't going to give rise to any complication...


_Neither will the treatments available from your vet._ "Natural" doesn't mean "effective" or "better than synthesized products" or even "safe". Unless you've been doing substantial diagnostic tests before and after treatment, or have run some formal study of which I'm not aware, you have no way of knowing what your 'treatment' is doing to your cat's organs. It's fine for you to be comfortable with that uncertainty, but it's irresponsible to flat-out claim 'harmless' based on a belief and one experience of treatment not killing your cat.



vedicshepherd said:


> Like all other remedies (including that prescribed by a veterinarian), it is up to the pet owner to decide what is best for his or her own pet. All the best!


Agreed. And a responsible decision simply cannot be made without obtaining ALL the information about any treatment, including potential side effects. Treatments labelled 'natural' or 'holistic' are just as worthy of critical review as any treatment, and should never be given a free pass.


----------

